# MK in bud



## gego (Jan 14, 2018)

I got this from our own Ed Hanes last Sept 2016 as NBS. It warmed up today and the spike moved up about an inch.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow a really robust plant.
Looks very promising!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 14, 2018)

very dark bud


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2018)

Jinx!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 14, 2018)

Mucho color !


----------



## gego (Jan 14, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Jinx!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


     

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2018)

Great looking plant but where did Ed get from? Springwater Orchids?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Jan 19, 2018)

The sand is "Bear#2" so most likely Taiwanese origin. The phil is clone "Hilo Hilo". Ed should remember.


----------



## gego (Jan 19, 2018)

gego said:


> The sand is "Bear#2" so most likely Taiwanese origin. The phil is clone "Hilo Hilo". Ed should remember.



Correction, it is "Hilo Twister".


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks very healthy!! Post progress pics!!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks like there's going to be lots of colour!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm not really a multi fan but I would grow that for the plant. keep us updated if it blooms! :evil:


----------



## gego (Jan 26, 2018)

It has been cloudy, chilly and rainy for two weeks here and we do need more rain but the growth of the plants have really slowed down.
This update is showing only four buds. It doesn't seem like more are going to come out. It was hazy today as you can see from the pic.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 26, 2018)

good deal!


----------



## troy (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks good to me!! So does the color of the leaves!! Post again later!!!


----------



## gego (Feb 11, 2018)

Update after a month. It has five buds now.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking good. Good luck. Keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks promising. 4 buds?


----------



## Don I (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh boy.
Don


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 16, 2018)

5 buds on a first-bloom seedling? Uh, yeah!!


----------



## gego (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anybody know the record petal length of an MK?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 17, 2018)

come on..............


----------



## DIN (Feb 17, 2018)

gego said:


> Does anybody know the record petal length of an MK?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I had previously around 40 cm or more less 15 to 16 inches.


----------



## gego (Feb 17, 2018)

DIN said:


> I had previously around 40 cm or more less 15 to 16 inches.


Wow!!! Thats sandie level. This flower has 12 now. If the weather stays warm it might add an inch. But by Monday we are dropping below freezing. So far 5 buds is good enough. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 19, 2018)

They can get to 70cm, maybe more.


----------



## gego (Feb 19, 2018)

70 for MK? Dang, this flower has a long way to go.Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Feb 26, 2018)

Update:
The petals are now 15 inches long and a sixth bud has come out. Hope the plant can push through. 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 26, 2018)

wow 6 buds on a first bloom?


----------



## Secundino (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh my ... this is beautiful! Envy over here!


----------



## gego (Feb 26, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> wow 6 buds on a first bloom?


Theres a small one behind the bud in the pic. Not sure if it can make it. Warmer weather will help, i can only provide the food but light and higher temp are needed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Feb 26, 2018)

Well done! Such a healthy plant too!


----------



## gego (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2018)

That's a very good clone


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2018)

Good job!!!


----------



## Camellkc (Feb 27, 2018)

gego said:


> Does anybody know the record petal length of an MK?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I have a MK clone division awarded as SM/TPS (81points) in 2014 and the petal length of it when judged is 59.5 cm.


----------



## gego (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow almost 2ft long. How many flowers were there?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 2, 2018)

gego said:


> Wow almost 2ft long. How many flowers were there?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



There were 5 flowers at that moment


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2018)

Stunning blooms congrats


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2018)

Very healthy and nice. If I don't have one, , it's going on my wishlist. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Mar 3, 2018)

Well I'm glad this plant changed your mind. Like you, I can keep this plant just for it's vigor. I only added half of it's size so I challenged myself to make the next growth even bigger. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 4, 2018)

That is a stunning plant. Magnificent outcome.


----------



## gego (Mar 20, 2018)

The sun finally came out this morning after a week of rain and cloudy days. I placed the plant in that location to get the most light. Then I saw this nice color of the newest petal to go down. I cant resist but took a pic. That is the fifth flower and one more is coming. I'm grooming this for our local club show on the first weekend of April









I love this clone. This could get 70 points HCC. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 20, 2018)

If it holds 6 flowers its worth a HCC.


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2018)

It's awardable!!! Very nice!!! Whats the others blooming behind it?


----------



## gego (Mar 20, 2018)

The big clump at the back is my Super SS. Two spikes but will not make it to the show. We will have another round of rain this week. The one to the left is a Lady Isabelle, Very dark spike coming up. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2018)

Great. Good luck, be careful during transport!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> If it holds 6 flowers its worth a HCC.


I would score higher!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Mar 21, 2018)

Very, very nice. Good luck with the judges.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 21, 2018)

*Stunning!!*

I'm embarrassed to ask...what is an MK?


----------



## gego (Mar 22, 2018)

Michael Koopowitz

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Mar 22, 2018)

No big deal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful plant!
What is the parentage of a MK?
I am assuming Sanderianium and ?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 22, 2018)

Duck Slipper said:


> Beautiful plant!
> What is the parentage of a MK?
> I am assuming Sanderianium and ?



Philipinense


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2018)

Well!? Well!?


----------



## gego (Mar 22, 2018)

The show is on April first weekend. 
We had a board meeting last night and we may not have AOS judging. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

